# Moebius Fan Club Site



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We have received so many requests for a fan club, we have finally given in. Not quite ready, but the site is up with a shopping cart. Take a look at www.clubmoebius.com. The cart should be functional in the next few days.

One thing you'll immediately notice is the shopping cart. We have always made it a point not to compete with our retailers, and we hope that this doesn't interfere with their business. We ask that you try to avoid buying direct from us, please go to your local hobby shop! As most of you know, they are a slowly dying breed, and they are needed to support the hobby.

We are asked on an almost daily basis, if we sell direct. Some of this comes from the fact that there aren't hobby shops in every community anymore, and some guys just don't like mail order through the internet. Whatever the reason, we want to make the kits available to anyone that wants to purchase.

All kits are listed at full retail price, with the only "discount" being free shipping. This is US only. We feel this won't compete with the majority of our retailers. Buying direct doesn't mean you will get anything quicker. We are usually the last place to receive new product. It all comes in to the West Coast, we are on the southern most point of the East Coast. No advantage in it, you will most likely be one of the last to receive new items.

The club should be up and running, offering memberships within 7-10 days. Membership will get you exclusive looks at what we're doing, some sort of special merchandise, pin, patch, that sort of thing. And who knows what else. We're working on it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Fantastic!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

HA HA...I knew you'd give in sooner or Later :thumbsup:
GREAT NEWS...I'm in! :thumbsup:
Mcdee 
PS Hey...I'm the First Canadian to respond, eh?...and so noted you hoser....


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Suhweet!!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I cant wait to join:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...Great news! Thank you for listening, and creating this fan club.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

On another board, i quoted Steve Marriott of Humble Pie who once intoned something that seems appropriate here, given the average age of most Moebius modelers: "Well, alright, alright, alright, alright, alright...."


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic news! Thanks, Frank!!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

I would never belong to a club that would have me as a member... but I might consider this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

My LHS was telling me yesterday how popular the Moebius kits are. I think modeling has been lacking in fun for a long time, and Moebius is F-U-N.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I volunteer to formulate the Club Handshake! First we'll need some fish hooks...


What?


Mark McG.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh yeah!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought a fan club was something you used to knock a person out cold.....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> I volunteer to formulate the Club Handshake! First we'll need some fish hooks...
> 
> 
> What?
> ...


Just make sure it's anatomically possible and has at least a modicum of basic good taste this time.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> I thought a fan club was something you used to knock a person out cold.....


Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw Haw:drunk:

Chris:freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Just make sure it's anatomically possible and has at least a modicum of basic good taste this time.....
> 
> Chris.


What !!! GOOD TASTE...in a Model Club !...We'll have none of That...!
Mcdee


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> I volunteer to formulate the Club Handshake! First we'll need some fish hooks...
> 
> 
> What?
> ...


Why not a new version of the Dremel Salute, just for the club.

What am I saying!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Coolness!

All we need now is Lisa Greco answering the phone to complete the homey feeling.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Just make sure it's anatomically possible and has at least a modicum of basic good taste this time.....
> 
> Chris.


Well, all _my_ ideas just went out the window...! 

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> What !!! GOOD TASTE...in a Model Club !...We'll have none of That...!
> Mcdee


Okie Dokie.... Mark, just make sure it's anatomically possible.....

Chris.:drunk:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Membership will get you exclusive looks at what we're doing, some sort of special merchandise, pin, patch, that sort of thing. And who knows what else. We're working on it!



Maybe a Certificate suitable for Framing :thumbsup:....and of course the instructions to Marks' "Secret Handshake" (God help us all) 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Denis, nearly everyone here's suitable for framing, and we'll probably find most of the handshake details in the Kama Sutra.....

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No Dremel Salutes and no Kama Sutra! I still want the fish hooks!!!








Mark McGee, what kind of weirdos don't like to play with fish hooks?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think Sandy Wood (The voice of Stardate) would be a good voice mail...

A cool "mission patch"...a decoder ring..we could send messages in code...lol..and a hat...should it have a propellor or antennae?

Steve


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

13 1 11 5 
13 9 14 5 
13 15 5 2 9 21 19!

Make Mine Moebius!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

6 9 19 8
8 15 15 11 19!

Mark Mc7.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, all the fun aside, I have a suggestion.

Since it's going to take some time to work pack-in flyers to pimp the fanculb into the production chain, how about as a quick fix some stickers for existing product?

Nothing fancy, just something (maybe chrome?) that says "Have you heard about the Moebius Fan Club? (URL)" and then go thru existing stock, cut the tape on the cases and slap them puppies on the visible box side, then send 'em off to the accounts.

At the same time work the stickers into the production line so they're placed on the front of the box (on the cello of course! don't wanna damage that beautiful box art) and pack in the flyer with more details.

Thing is, there's LOTS of things that can be done with a fanclub that doesn't undermine the LHS, and it's a wise move in the current economy to have a fallback in case a product meets resistance at the retail support level.

Kinda excited about this, actually. brings me back to the old days....


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great idea guys! Sign me up!

MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Dibs on being the first Aussie to join!!

Chris.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Too late Chris. I think Alec has you beat. Flat out...like a lizard drinking!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn....er... I mean well done Alec!!:thumbsup:
Dibs on being second then.....

Chris.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Sounds like a fine idea to me, count me in!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I want in also.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*!*


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> No Dremel Salutes


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!

I still have the scars from the day I joined with several others in receiving our salute.....the horror that day will stay with us forever...the mad rush for the clubhouse door, the flying limbs, the screaming.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> *!*


I Like it KJ ! (Could use a few fish hooks)
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm a pround new member! Thanks for doing this Frank!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

How'd otto reach "pround" member status so fast? :freak:

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing....

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing open for membership yet. On the store part of the site you can open an "account", but the club will be a different part. I should have something to post soon!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> How'd otto reach "pround" member status so fast? :freak:
> 
> Mark McG.


It was left unclaimed, in the lost and pround.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds cool !!:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahh, well then, I'm "pround" that I opened an account! My pride has been pounded however...On the bright side, I did order a kit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like 3 prounds of Fish Hooks Please...and a Club Patch in a Pear Tree, eh?
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay dere, eh? Hozer. Towel off, eh? Ya know?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Take off eh?
Oh and BTW remember this post made about a year ago... 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=214727&highlight=moebius+model+club
Yeah we've been hounding youse guys for a long time......so Chris don't give up on your dream kit, what was it again..Oh yeah "Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpant"...you never know !?!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A Cecil the Seasick Sea Serpent kit with 150 parts and photoetch would be nice ( the club exclusive could be a glow Visible Cecil the Seasick Sea Serpent!), but I'd rather at this time be in on the ground floor of the Moebius club. 
What could we call ourselves ( please don't state the obvious- we already know that....)?

Chris.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mark McGee, what kind of weirdos don't like to play with fish hooks?


Seriously! Lord knows I've used some in a few of my builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

otto said:


> Ahh, well then, I'm "pround" that I opened an account! My pride has been pounded however...On the bright side, I did order a kit!


Not to worry Otto, I have a fairly good memory, and yours was the first order. I will have something special for you at WF.....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wowser! I love a surprise! Whatever it is, I'm sure I will love it. Thanks in advance Frank!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

][IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64804&stc=1&d=1219335545[/IMG-LEFT]
There she is again Anyone remember her from last year?...I'd still like that shirt:thumbsup:
Mcdee


...and...er... her too...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> ][IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64804&stc=1&d=1219335545[/IMG-LEFT]
> There she is again Anyone remember her from last year?...I'd still like that shirt:thumbsup:
> Mcdee
> 
> ...


What shirt??????


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Have I mentioned Club Moebius?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

kit-junkie said:


> Have I mentioned Club Moebius?


Club Moebius? Now there's a great idea!! Thanks KJ!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> ][IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64804&stc=1&d=1219335545[/IMG-LEFT]
> There she is again Anyone remember her from last year?...I'd still like that shirt:thumbsup:
> Mcdee
> 
> ...


I WANT ONE!! 
I'll take a shirt too....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> ][IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64804&stc=1&d=1219335545[/IMG-LEFT]
> SAY KJ....That would make a Fabulous Tatoo that would look Great on her....er...hmmm..
> ..on her...
> Well anywhere on her!:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> mcdougall said:
> 
> 
> > ]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64804&stc=1&d=1219335545
> ...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't Know man...might get covered up by my beer can.....eh?
You know when I'm ...er... yeah, massaging her back...
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Don't Know man...might get covered up by my beer can.....eh?
> You know when I'm ...er... yeah, massaging her back...
> Mcdee


:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64804&stc=1&d=1219335545
> There she is again


Think we can make her an official member?? Or make her into a kit?


Preferably 1:1. :devil:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Not only does Moebius make great kits, but thier customer service is also top notch! I placed an order Monday, and the kit was delivered today. The sad news is I screwed up the order (ordering the regular big franky when I wanted to order the glow version). A quick phone call and Jo Ann straightened everything out and told me to ship the kit back to exchange for the for the one I really wanted ( not the one I ordered LOL), no muss no fuss..I sent the kit back today. They are very patient in dealing with senile old farts Thanks Moebius!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder how she'd look in a Moebius Model Club T-shirt?








Any thoughts?
Mcdee


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This thread is getting out of control, I think you are about to be busted!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"She don't even know you're ALIVE". - Al Bundy


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

One of 'ems as big as yur head, and the other one is a great big..sob..lol


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Someone explain how the thread started down this alley?? 
I love the pics of the chickies, especially the one with the incredible pair - I wonder what her face looks like? 
However that stuff is WAAAAAY OFF Topic...
Can we please return the thread to the subject Moebius Fan Club site....You guys do remember that topic don't you! 

Dave


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

To join, send in the box top, and 25 cents to: Moebius Models, P.O. Box 5, New York,NY.
Allow 6 to 8 months. No one over 10 years old can join.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> Someone explain how the thread started down this alley??
> I love the pics of the chickies, especially the one with the incredible pair - I wonder what her face looks like?
> However that stuff is WAAAAAY OFF Topic...
> Can we please return the thread to the subject Moebius Fan Club site....You guys do remember that topic don't you!
> ...


Well you see it's like this.....
Sorry Dave..but Chris (Auroranut) made me do it...I didn't want to post this picture...








Any way ...where were we ?... Oh yes the Moebius Model Fan Club..well as soon as that tile turns active...I for one will join up immediately:thumbsup:
Are we getting close?...(I still wonder what she'd look like in a Moebius T-Shirt)...and Chris don't ever make me print this picture again:tongue:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's right Denis- blame me- everybody else does!! If I knew how to post pics from other sites, do you really think that top would be there?!?
Anyway- back to the subject.... as Denis says, as soon as the club is opened, I'm in !!:woohoo: There's no way I'm missing out on my Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent club exclusive......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The club should be up and running, offering memberships within 7-10 days. Membership will get you exclusive looks at what we're doing, some sort of special merchandise, pin, patch, that sort of thing. And who knows what else. We're working on it!

Hey how about some signed exclusives?
That would be cool :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll second that Denis!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey and tomorrow is the 7th day since the announcement...:thumbsup:
We shouldn't have to wait much longer...
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

PM Moderator said:


> I love the pics of the chickies, especially the one with the incredible pair - I wonder what her face looks like?


I actually have the full pic. She's blonde & not too bad looking.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Dave...
I'm posting this at your request...sort of...Finally a shot of her face too :thumbsup:
...And I'm sure if given the Chance, she would absolutely jump at the 
chance of becoming a proud Moebius Fan Club Member










Glad to be of help
Your Loyal subject...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> ... she would absolutely jump at the
> chance of becoming a proud Moebius Fan Club Member
> 
> 
> ...


Long as there's some jumping involved! 

Looking forward to joining da club too! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Like I said,...one of 'em's a big as your head..the other one is a great big son of a...gun.

Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What does this have to do about the club?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> What does this have to do about the club?


Well, Moebius is having a pair of zeppelins built for promotional purposes. A reference was needed.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I must have missed the news in the first newsletter, that has not came out yet.:freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> Someone explain how the thread started down this alley??
> I love the pics of the chickies, especially the one with the incredible pair - I wonder what her face looks like?
> However that stuff is WAAAAAY OFF Topic...
> Can we please return the thread to the subject Moebius Fan Club site....You guys do remember that topic don't you!
> ...


Hi Lloyd,...Glad you asked !...
I never would have printed this except Dave wanted to see her face,
that and Auroranut told me too...(Chris made me do it ,man...)The Moebius Club connection is that, I believe, they are planning to fit her for a Moebius T=shirt :thumbsup:
A Win-Win combo if I ever saw one:thumbsup:
...and say...the Club ought to be up and running any time now:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Can we return the thread to topic please!
You guys DO REMEMBER the topic don't you!?
For those of you who have beed distracted let me remind you the topic is Moebius Fan Club Site......NOT Zepplins!!!

Thank you for your cooperation!

Dave


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Dave...
> I'm posting this at your request...sort of...Finally a shot of her face too :thumbsup:
> ...And I'm sure if given the Chance, she would absolutely jump at the
> chance of becoming a proud Moebius Fan Club Member
> ...


Just forward her contact info along, and we'll be sure to contact her about joining our club...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Some days , moderating this forum is like hearding cats!.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You know what Dave?
I'm gonna take you out and buy you a "Flying Zombo"...That will make you feel better!

Crap, I'm off topic again...ok, well then we can relax and talk about the club.



Steve


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

PM Moderator said:


> Some days, moderating this forum is like hearding cats!.......


Ask, & ye' shall recieve!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

^^roflmao^^


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep Just like that!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

So? Ready for that drink yet?


Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Meow.....

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Frank mentioned maybe a patch, or pin. I hope so, it will go nicely with my AMT pins, and Monogram patch. I live to collect such items!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Same here Lloyd :thumbsup: and hey it should be opening pretty soon! It would be cool if there were (totally) all glow kits made exclusively for Club members or something along those lines...I like the certificates that claim you as an official member that are frameable...I'm just not clear on the secret handshake yet ??? ....and whad up with those fish hooks
Mcdee
PS...Look Dave...no boobs...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Denis- that rack would make a great avatar......

Chris.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Same here Lloyd :thumbsup: and hey it should be opening pretty soon! It would be cool if there were (totally) all glow kits made exclusively for Club members or something along those lines...I like the certificates that claim you as an official member that are frameable...I'm just not clear on the secret handshake yet ??? ....and whad up with those fish hooks
> Mcdee
> PS...Look Dave...no boobs...


As long as we don't have to all line up in a room, in our skivvies, bent over, screaming "THANK YOU, SIR!!! MAY I HAVE ANOTHER??!!" ...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, there goes that idea!! Mark, it looks like you'll have to come up with another one....

Chris.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Ooo! Oo! I got a great idea that involves a hotel room key, some bubble gum, a shower cap & a koala!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Ooo! Oo! I got a great idea that involves a hotel room key, some bubble gum, a shower cap & a koala!


What, no jello???


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

Just wanted to introduce myself - I have been lurking for a couple of days deciding when to say hi - today is as good as any.

My name is Julia and I am Frank's sister from Moebius. I am working on your Club Moebius site as we speak. Thanks for being so patient - we are waiting on some proto-types to come back on pins and patches and then we'll get the information up. I think everyone will be happy with some of things we are working on!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you, and welcome julz!

I have never been at the dawn of a new model company, and club, so my excitement is still building! I know you will make us proud to be a member of the club!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

julz said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself - I have been lurking for a couple of days deciding when to say hi - today is as good as any.
> 
> My name is Julia and I am Frank's sister from Moebius. I am working on your Club Moebius site as we speak. Thanks for being so patient - we are waiting on some proto-types to come back on pins and patches and then we'll get the information up. I think everyone will be happy with some of things we are working on!


Hi Julie --

So, does this mean we'll have wimmin' in charge of our "HE-MAN, WOMAN HATIN' MODELIN' CLUB"?

I can live with that! 

Thanks for everything, and the site looks great!

--Henry


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Julz, Your doing a great job! I think I met you at WF last year. I didnt realize you were Franks sister, (he didnt tell me). Like me, he sometimes forgets the important stuff! LOL.. Just kidding, Franks as sharp as a tack!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

otto said:


> Hi Julz, Your doing a great job! I think I met you at WF last year. I didnt realize you were Franks sister, (he didnt tell me). Like me, he sometimes forgets the important stuff! LOL.. Just kidding, Franks as sharp as a tack!


You actually met my Mother at last year's show! Most people don't believe that, I guess I look older than I am.... Or she looks younger than she is, which I believe is the correct answer if she's reading this....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

That was your MOTHER? NO WAY...She looks very young! And you dont look to ancient...yet ...LOL..


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

otto said:


> Hi Julz, Your doing a great job! I think I met you at WF last year. I didnt realize you were Franks sister, (he didnt tell me). Like me, he sometimes forgets the important stuff! LOL.. Just kidding, Franks as sharp as a tack!


Oh geez I will NEVER hear the end of that one!!! hah!

For recognition purposes - this be me with a friend in the attached file!


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Hi Julie --
> 
> So, does this mean we'll have wimmin' in charge of our "HE-MAN, WOMAN HATIN' MODELIN' CLUB"?
> 
> ...


heh heh heh - YES! Now get back down to the basement and put together another Moebius model!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome Julia :wave: ...and honest to God, Auroranut made me post those terrible pictures... I feel so ashamed...(I'll get you Chris)...anyway that's a Great picture of you and Frank :thumbsup: ( He needs to get out in the sun more often)
And it's plain to see who got all the good looks in your family :thumbsup:
I can't wait for the Fan Club to kick off...this is going to be GREAT!!!
Yours forever,...
Mcdee...but you can call me Denis
Hey Chris...check this out...everytime I say Aurora :beatdeadhorse: THIS HAPPENS...Cool huh
AURORA:beatdeadhorse:
CHECK IT OUT!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> that's a Great picture of you and Frank :thumbsup: ( He needs to get out in the sun more often)


That's not Frank. Franks complexion is a bit greener and there are bags under his eyes. 

Hi, Julz!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

julz said:


> heh heh heh - YES! Now get back down to the basement and put together another Moebius model!


I've been told .... (hangs head in shame) ...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

g_xii said:


> I've been told .... (hangs head in shame) ...


OOOOooooh....I likes a woman who's forceful....I'll be in the basement if anybody's looking for me:drunk:
Mcdee...........now where did I put all those Moubius kits


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Julia!! Welcome to your forum:wave:.
Does this mean no more naughty pictures?

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Chris...check this out...everytime I say Aurora :beatdeadhorse: THIS HAPPENS...Cool huh
> AURORA:beatdeadhorse:
> CHECK IT OUT!!


Hey Denis!!! COOOOOL!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've found Dave his very own A-Corpse emoticon!! I love it!! 
BTW, has anyone heard anything more from them?........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Hey Denis!!! COOOOOL!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> You've found Dave his very own A-Corpse emoticon!! I love it!!
> BTW, has anyone heard anything more from them?........
> 
> Chris.


Let me say a few words about A-Corps:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:Hell I can't get a word in edgewise...Oh yeah...can't wait for my Badge and patch from...
The Moebius Fan Club!
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> What, no jello???


I have it on standby, but it's only used if the koala doesn't do his job correctly! 



julz said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself - I have been lurking for a couple of days deciding when to say hi - today is as good as any.


Hey, Julz!! Nice to meet ya'! I have to say I'm about as pumped as everyone else to see all of the goodies that you have come up with! Totally lovin' everything your company has done so far!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I have it on standby, but it's only used if the koala doesn't do his job correctly!
> I can supply koalas if you need 'em, but they may be a bit ripe by the time they get there.....
> 
> Hey, Julz!! Nice to meet ya'! I have to say I'm about as pumped as everyone else to see all of the goodies that you have come up with! Totally lovin' everything your company has done so far!! :thumbsup:


I second that!! It's like Aurora MkII!!! THANK YOU for the Moebius Club!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> I can supply koalas if you need 'em, but they may be a bit ripe by the time they get there.....


Oh, that's fine. Sometimes they work better that way.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries. Let me know when you're ready for 'em...

Chris.


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Hi Julia!! Welcome to your forum:wave:.
> Does this mean no more naughty pictures?
> 
> Chris.


Post away! I was the only woman in my department at my job for 9 years so I have heard (and seen) it all! :devil:

But seriously, thanks for all the welcomes! I'll be popping in on the boards to keep you updated on the club and I will be working with Frank to help coordinate and implement a lot of the club details.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

julz said:


> Post away! I was the only woman in my department at my job for 9 years so I have heard (and seen) it all! :devil:
> 
> But seriously, thanks for all the welcomes! I'll be popping in on the boards to keep you updated on the club and I will be working with Frank to help coordinate and implement a lot of the club details.


Sounds great - I am definitely looking forward to what you all come up with for the club


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I love that new emoticon!!!!!!! Now anytime any of us mentions a certain domed silver saucer with a viewport, an orange suborbital craft with light grey striping, or a small white submarine with a bubble top and 8 windows, we can just use :beatdeadhorse: instead of naming them!

Incidentally, here's a product idea for the Moebius Club; members can purchase 18" x 24" framable posters of the box art from each of Frank's kits!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hi Julz! :wave:

Looking forward to chatting with you on the BB and seeing what comes of the Moebius Fan Club stuff. 

Put me on your list!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

julz said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself - I have been lurking for a couple of days deciding when to say hi - today is as good as any.
> 
> My name is Julia and I am Frank's sister from Moebius. I am working on your Club Moebius site as we speak. Thanks for being so patient - we are waiting on some proto-types to come back on pins and patches and then we'll get the information up. I think everyone will be happy with some of things we are working on!


Hi Julia, it's very nice to meet you and I also would like to go in the list....:wave: I'm also looking forward to any news about upcoming kits,
is there anything you might like to tell us???? Confession is always good for the soul.....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Welcome aboard Julz! Its nice to meet you. Looking forward to whatever you and Frank are cooking up for us!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*Here is the first shot of the Moebius Club. I think it is shaping up nicely. I can't wait to see this baby in action!*


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Frank and Julia - Looking forward to the club! Thank-you Guy's (Dave, too) for doing all this stuff for us!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Well, any sister of Frank is A-OK in my book. Welcome Julia. I think I can honestly say we're all looking forward to the Moebius Fan Club. Probably as much as we look forward to Moebius' models.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

A bit late but Welcome to you Julia.And thanks for all yall do to keep us busy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So....any news on the start up of this Cool New Club?...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

Club news - the charter member patch is designed and ready but we are still waiting on information on the pin and members cards to come come back from the mfgs. As soon as I hear more, I will let ya'll know!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool julz...once you get all the info together, is that when we will be able to join up?...I'm just itching to hit the JOIN NOW button 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Same here!! I'm ready and waiting.....

Chris.


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

Once everything is together, we will open up the club memberships! We'd like to have everything in hand so that once you join, we can send your packages out right away.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

julz said:


> Once everything is together, we will open up the club memberships! We'd like to have everything in hand so that once you join, we can send your packages out right away.


Hiya julz, pleased ta meet ya! 
Sorry to be so late to say welcome aboard, been a little busy, but welcome aboard julz, it's great to have you here! :thumbsup: And like the rest of the guys, I can't wait ta join da club too!
Thanks for posting all the great info for everyone!

Take care,

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So...anything new ?...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

julz said:


> Once everything is together, we will open up the club memberships! We'd like to have everything in hand so that once you join, we can send your packages out right away.


aaawwwwwyeeeaaahhhh!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Still waiting on getting some last minute stuff together. One step closer today, but still delayed on one quote. As always, a little late on my end!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Still waiting on getting some last minute stuff together. One step closer today, but still delayed on one quote. As always, a little late on my end!


Well, here's a quote.. will this help get things going?

*"The secret to life is honesty and fair dealing. If you can fake that, you've got it made."*
_Groucho Marx _


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The wait will be worth it, to me!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cooool KJ ....very coooool 
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Photo_chop_ can be fun!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you do one with boobies on it???........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll second that emotion:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Can you do one with boobies on it???........
> 
> Chris.


Sure! Send me a photo of you and McDougall. 

That B is screamin' for a bikini top! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...hey wait a minute...I resemble that remark !
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I love you too KJ.....

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So will Club Moebius have a 2 for 1 model specials, and big screen TVs, to watch LIS,LOTG,and VTTBOTS on? Will their be a cover charge?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wait a minute......we still need a secret handshake...AAAANND...a secret knock, to get in !
Mcdee:tongue:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

A plastic model club handshake ought to transfer paint both ways. Maybe through a nozzle on the back of the club ring?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*We get secret decoder rings?!?!* :woohoo:


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

I joined the Moebius fan club around October of last year and got my membership kit a few weeks later.Since then I haven't heard another word from them? Dose anyone no if this is suppose to be an active club or just a promotional thing?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ya sure that wasn't the Monarch Fan Club ? i thought the Moebius FC was somethin' new . 
hb


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> AAAANND...a secret knock, to get in !


 
Did someone say secret knockers









:roll:


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Beck,your right!Sorry I got a little mixed up there.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just Plain Al said:


> Did someone say secret knockers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH! In the eyes AGAIN!:drunk:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok guys,
The fun is wearing off! I've seen this picture just about twice too often now.
Sooner or later somebody is going to find that photo offensive.....
Let's make this the last time that picture gets posted on this forum.......
Next time it shows up I'll make it dissappear!

Dave


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

How about some buttons, posters, and/or shirts with Chris and Ron's artwork? Or some exclusive hobby shop-style cardboard model displays?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

toyroy said:


> How about some buttons, posters, and/or shirts with Chris and Ron's artwork? Or some exclusive hobby shop-style cardboard model displays?



Great Idea :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know why my ex's pic keeps showing up...

Steve


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Guys,
This is NOT an ALL male forum...I guess that I have not been very good about enforcing standards of good taste....

Now can we please restrict this to the the topic Moebius Fan Club site


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right you are Dave...:thumbsup:
The Neat thing about being a member of a Club is being able to get your hands on stuff that is exclusive only to members! Has Moebius given any thought to possibly issueing signed/numbered exclusives...possibly signed Box Art?
Mcdee


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe some stocks in the company?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

How about an exclusive LiS or Voyage comic book by Chris or Ron? Or calendar?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really, I think I will wait to see WHAT is offered in the club.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I join too!! The Mexican originally living in Albuquerque, now in Irving TX, later who knows...

Pleeeeeease start the stuff nowwwwwwww!!!! :roll::woohoo:

Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

julz said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself - I have been lurking for a couple of days deciding when to say hi - today is as good as any.
> 
> My name is Julia and I am Frank's sister from Moebius. I am working on your Club Moebius site as we speak. Thanks for being so patient - we are waiting on some proto-types to come back on pins and patches and then we'll get the information up. I think everyone will be happy with some of things we are working on!


Hola to you too, Julia!

Is nice to see that are girls also in the hobby!! It gives a more balance to the group and more order to the future club.

Greetings from the Mexican in the room. I am not sure if I am the only one, but I am happy here.

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> ][IMG-LEFT]There she is again Anyone remember her from last year?...I'd still like that shirt:thumbsup:
> Mcdee
> 
> 
> ...and...er... her too...


The official mascot!!!!!

Yeaaaa!!!!

Best regards,

Alberto

PS.- I removed the picture for moderator purposes...

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad to see you back, Alberto! :wave:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> Glad to see you back, Alberto! :wave:


Thanks, James!

Is always wonderful to return to the forum to see the news and comments from all the guys here!

The Moebius Club is a wonderful idea, with or without the chicks ::wave:, but I really want to join the club when it starts.

I will keep posting once in a while.

Again, Thanks for the good wishes! Same to you, man!

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

PM Moderator said:


> Yep Just like that!


I sympathize with you, man! No more distraction from the topic from my side.

Promise (unless the distraction is too distractive  ) 

Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> ...I think I will wait to see WHAT is offered in the club.


So far, it's just another online Moebius retailer. Maybe they mean "club", as in The Hair Club for Men.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

toyroy said:


> So far, it's just another online Moebius retailer. Maybe they mean "club", as in The Hair Club for Men.


As far as the people from Moebius says, it will be a real club, the store is "just in case", but always promoting the local retailer, the neighbor store, that is stated in the Moebius website and even in the online store.

A lot of us are keeping high expectations on the club concept, we hope we will not be dissapointed...


Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spockien_


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

abacero said:


> ...the people from Moebius says, it will be a real club...


Where do they say _that_?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Didn't you get your secret decoder yet?......
Mcdee


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It was also discussed at the first pre-club meeting.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Didn't you get your secret decoder yet?......


Heck yeah! 

Man, when I'm out, talking to this plastic mobius strip on my finger, people know just how _special_ I am... :hat:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

toyroy said:


> Where do they say _that_?


At the beginning of all this thread.

Also in the webpage they wrote that the store is not to jeopardize the local retailers, and they encourage to support the local stores.

However, everithing goes...


Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

abacero said:


> However, everithing goes...


No, everything doesn't go. Frank is a good man. If he says he's not competing with his suppliers, he's not competing. Everything in the Club Moebius store is listed for sale at full retail. The kits can be had for less from a hobby shop. 

Support your local hobby shops! :thumbsup:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> No, everything doesn't go. Frank is a good man. If he says he's not competing with his suppliers, he's not competing. Everything in the Club Moebius store is listed for sale at full retail. The kits can be had for less from a hobby shop.
> 
> Support your local hobby shops! :thumbsup:


Amen, man!!!


Best regards,


Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

*Local Hobby haunts*

I agree with Frank I do shop at my local Hobby shop , BUT Sometimes they sell out of the Moebius kits fast!! so If I can get my kits through the Moebius web-site guarantees me to get my Model kits! also I love the Glow versions so The web-site is Invaluable MY 6 cents (Inflation from 2 cents):wave:!!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

That's it, we're not trying to compete, but we do get e-mails on a daily basis asking about kits for sale. We try to direct them to local stores, but sometimes there are no local stores in driving distance. Our prices are in no way competitive with what I've seen offered for discounts, so I don't feel like we're competing with anyone. We're happy to have local shops do all of the sales, but many aren't carrying our products. We need to spread the word and make them available to anyone that wants them, not send them on a wild goose chase hoping to find them. In a perfect world, we wouldn't even need a website, as there would be hobby shops in every town, carrying every kit!

And yes, it will be a real club. There is a hold up on one of the items we want to send out with membership, so we can't really announce without knowing exactly what will be included. Details will be posted soon, I wouldn't have had the club posted thinking there was going to be this delay, but things just happen overseas!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Frank, you know I'm a massive Moebius fan and I can wait for any announcement you make about anything! I know if you say it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen!:thumbsup: 
I get my kits from you and I'm thankful that you let me do that. If I want to buy them from my LHS here, the costs are staggering by the time the middle men are involved! There's one shop north of Brisbane that has, for example, the Big Frankie for $215!! The cheapest I've seen in Oz is $199.
I have at least 1 example of everything you've produced for the market and I plan on having everything you ever produce.
Thanks for doing what you do for us mate. I'll be a very proud club member.

Chris.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> ...If I want to buy (Moebius kits) from my LHS here, the costs are staggering by the time the middle men are involved! There's one shop north of Brisbane that has, for example, the Big Frankie for $215!! The cheapest I've seen in Oz is $199...


Those prices are outrageous, especially considering you're closer to China than we are. Are there high import duties on this stuff?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's what the distributors will tell you....
It's much cheaper for me to buy from the US- including shipping- than it is to buy here. It's a shame. I'd love to support my LHS, but the costs involved are incredible!! I think the main problem is too many middlemen.

Chris.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> It's much cheaper for me to buy from the US- including shipping- than it is to buy here. It's a shame. I'd love to support my LHS, but the costs involved are incredible!!...


It's one thing to pay retail to support LHS's, but to let them rip you off _that_ bad- the hell with 'em.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm just thinking out loud here... but what about recommendations for LHS that ship within the US. Could we post links? Should we encourage them to advertise on the board somehow? Are recommendations on the board kosher? I know some of the members here are enthusiastic business persons who contribute a lot to the board and to our hobby.

The small business people deserve our support. They are knowledgable, support our hobby, and are often fans themselves.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:wave:How's it Goin' EH?.......
Mcdee:hat:


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

We haven't forgotten! This forum will be the first place to know when the link to join the club is turned on!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It has been almost 2 months since an update, are you getting closer to opening the doors to the club?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> It has been almost 2 months since an update, are you getting closer to opening the doors to the club?


Getting close, just a few things that have put me behind schedule. I'll find some time to get back on it this week.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Chris, if there is any kit you want me to ship you, just let me know!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Getting close, just a few things that have put me behind schedule. I'll find some time to get back on it this week.


Great News!....Can't wait to become an Official Moebius Member 
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Marko said:


> Chris, if there is any kit you want me to ship you, just let me know!!


Hey Marko...I'm sure Chris will take you up on your offer, but right now he is expieriencing Computer problems and hasn't been able to respond to posts as he normally would...he ought to be up and running soon :thumbsup:...and I know he'd thank you, indeed, for your offer:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Frank! I know how busy you are, and am just glad it getting close.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up, McDee, I appreciate it!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Marko,
Thanks heaps for your offer mate! I'll send a PM now...

Chris.


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi How many Cats R in A HERD? I am a Member of Moebius!! in my Heart thanks, Aurora1Craig


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Officially 22...after that it is referred to as a Pride...and there is no Pride in cleaning that litter box...
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

From the general feeling in this thread, I'm wondering if it is worth trying to sell Moebius kits in Australia. It seems like most people are bypassing local retailers. 
The biggest problem aside from cost seems to be the delay in shipping to Australia. I have only just received the Flying Sub and Iron Man kits as of yesterday. Still haven't seen the Invisible Man. 
Response to the kits has always been good, but the delay and price is an issue and I sell below the recommended retail markup.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> That's what the distributors will tell you....
> It's much cheaper for me to buy from the US- including shipping- than it is to buy here. It's a shame. I'd love to support my LHS, but the costs involved are incredible!! I think the main problem is too many middlemen.
> 
> Chris.


Hi Chris,
I can empathise with you on this. It is cheaper for me to but from the USA and pay shipping costs to have it sent to the UK. I just bought a heap of kits from Tom Parker, who kindly offered to ship them to me. Even with paying the £17.00 ($27.15) VAT, it still cost me half of what it would have done to buy the kits in the UK. The cheapest I have seen Big Frankie on sale for is £99.00 ($158.13). Thanks to guys like Tom and many others on this board, guys outside of the USA can afford their hobby. I salute you guys :thumbsup: If any of you guys want to see typical UK prices for kits, you can visit http://www.comet-miniatures.com/ They are one of the cheapest online hobby shops.

Simon


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Simon:wave:. 
I've tried to do business with Comet in the past (before the internet) and they never answered my letters!! I wasted heaps of IIRCs on them!!
I agree wholeheartedly with your point of view mate. As cool as they are, I just can't see the average aussie modeller forking out nearly $70 on a Pendulum kit...

Chris.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Chris,:wave:

Too right mate, I don't think even think the average UK modeller wants to fork out that sort of money on them either  I don't even buy figure kits from the UK, unless there is a model up for auction on evilbay, that has hardly any bids  I only bought something from Comet once. They had a special offer on 4 Monogram Luminators kits for £25.00 sterling. Other than that I try to avoid them as there after sales service isn't up to scratch. I also fly out to the States for every 4 months for treatment of my Alkaptonuria. I have manged to pick up a few kits whilst there and bring them back as presents, to avoid having to pay VAT at customs. Luckily the guys on this board are really kind and helpful and will offer to help out any way they can.
Simon


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

How about the price of oil!


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol... Don't get me started, I can afford a car but cant afford to put Gas in it :lol:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is Too Cool...The Club hasn't even started yet and we're already having our First International Meeting !:thumbsup:
Mcdee:tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

First order of business, is the International shipping rates.....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Lloyd Collins said:


> First order of business, is the International shipping rates.....


I say we vote to send Denis to Washington to get the shipping rates cut in half......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OK...but...no Motorcade routes...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I was thinking of sending you via Dallas.....

Chris.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> I was thinking of sending you via Dallas.....
> 
> Chris.


I live in Dallas!!!! Let me know when you are here!!!!! :wave:

Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're not standing near a grassy knoll ...are you?
Mcdee


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> You're not standing near a grassy knoll ...are you?
> Mcdee


Not at all!!

In fact I live in Irving, but Dallas is just a few minutes away...


Best regards,


Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Alberto...if Chris sends me I'll be sure to say hello!:thumbsup:
...But wait a minute...I think we may be a tad off topic (and we seldom do that)...now what were we talking about again?...Oh Yeah the Moebius Model Club!...Can't wait :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Off topic?!?!? NEVER!!! 
Abacero, If Denis gets anywhere near a grassy knoll, make sure it's still there when he leaves.....

Chris.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Off topic?!?!? NEVER!!!
> Abacero, If Denis gets anywhere near a grassy knoll, make sure it's still there when he leaves.....
> 
> Chris.


Consider it done!!


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------

